# Retiring Soon, Just Need to Find the place



## MadMorf (Jun 22, 2012)

The girlfriend and I are both in our early 50's and will be retiring in about 4 years.

We're starting to look around for where we'll go when we've retired so, we're trying to narrow down the entire world into a short list...Maybe 6 to 10 places to check out...

I have traveled the world a bit, but she has been stuck in the US.

Our lists look like this, but we're both good travelers and very adaptable...

Me:
------
Italy, Spain, Greece, Switzerland, Thailand, India, Canada, Germany, France and recently Croatia and Bulgaria.

She:
---------
Italy, Spain, Greece, France, India, Central America

Not planning to "work" per se, but I am a painter and would prefer places that can inspire me to produce...

At this point, since we don't have an unlimited amount of time or money, we're looking for suggesstions of places to start with good likelyhood of success...

It's also likely that we'll bounce from place to place a bit, 6 months to 2 years in any one place, unless we're just completely smitten...

Because we'll be on mostly fixed incomes, cost of living is important, but not the only factor...

So, any suggestions?
Any place you've been that just blew you away or that you couldn't bear to leave?
Any places you wouldn't go back to again if someone paid you?
Any surprisingly bad or surprisingly good places?

Thanks in advance!
MadMorf


----------



## Twinkle Canelli (Mar 2, 2012)

Our lists look like this, but we're both good travelers and very adaptable...

Me:
------
Italy, Spain, Greece, Switzerland, Thailand, India, Canada, Germany, France and recently Croatia and Bulgaria.

She:
---------
Italy, Spain, Greece, France, India, Central America

Any places you wouldn't go back to again if someone paid you?


I spent some time in New Delhi recently as my husband is currently working there. Despite staying in a beautiful luxurious hotel, I never want to go back there again. It was so dirty, smelly and generally unhygienic and I couldn't believe that people in this day and age can live in such poor conditions in a big city..... even guests who were only eating/drinking in the hotel were struck down by food poisoning.... I think just breathing the air is dangerous to your health!!!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

abruzzo in italy is a land left behind its full of magic and lots of americans are now coming to find their roots a good site to check this out is Abruzzolutly .com let us know how you get on roy


----------

